# Broth Injected Pork Loin



## meateater (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's my current smoke job. I made an injection of beef broth, habanero sauce, smoked salt,onion and 
garlic powder. I left the loin in the cryovac bag in poke right on through. This worked out good because the 
loin took on abot 14-16 oz. before it started filling around the loin. I left it in the fridge overnight and got it 
ready early this morning. I made a wet rub out of canola oil, dry rub "kroger powdered marinade" and 
habanero sauce. I smoked it for 2 1/2 hours at 250* with hickory. I pulled it at 150* and foiled it with beef 
broth and finished it at 205* pulled,rested for 30 minutes and pulled it. It took on a nice smoke ring and was 
tender as could be. The injection was perfect. Enjoy


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good! 

Was that loin part of a bigger package? Or was it really $34.42?


----------



## ronp (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice smoke.


----------



## meateater (Feb 17, 2010)

It was only $14.36. it was 6.27# @ $2.29 a pound. I also didn't use the Old Bay and Pepperoni. I had a crazy idea and dumped it.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2010)

Great looking smoke. I was thinking about injection my loins and brisket (very lean brisket so I don't need to trim) in the packaging. Seems like it saves a lot of mess and glad wrap.


----------



## memphisbud (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice color on that pig!!  Looks moist and smokey....mmmmm!


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 17, 2010)

That looks fantastic. Never thought about makin pulled pork from a loin


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 17, 2010)

Now that looks really good and juicy ha?? I like the mixture but I would have added the old bay. I love that stuff.


----------



## meateater (Feb 18, 2010)

I should have added some but didn't want to overpower itfirst try. There's always next time.


----------



## menk45 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, here it is. 







I rubbed it last night and let it sit in the fridge.  Rubbed it again this morning, getting ready to throw it on the smoker.  I probably should have injected it.

I'm not sure why the butcher cut it in such uneven pieces.

As of right now, I plan on taking them up to 140 and wrapping them with foil, maybe add a splash of apple juice to go with it, then taking off at 190, then towel and cooler it.

Got lots of time, open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## menk45 (Aug 13, 2011)

oops, wrong post


----------



## jc1947 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dam I am hungry...Great job Meat.

JC


----------



## meateater (Aug 22, 2011)

menk45 said:


> oops, wrong post




No problem, looks good by the way.


----------



## meateater (Aug 22, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> Dam I am hungry...Great job Meat.
> 
> JC




Thanks, I like smoking them this way alot.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2011)

That looks  Great!   Would you say you have a preference for Loin or Butt?...JJ


----------

